# Tender Juicy Floppy Leg's brush with death



## Becknutt (Jun 15, 2006)

I recently adopted my first bunny, his name is Tender Juicy Floppy Leg, Floppy for short. I don't know how many of you bun lovers out there are from California but there is a commercial airing right now for the San Diego Zoo Lion Camp and it's a Zebra teasing a lion by saying it has a tender juicy floppy leg and this name was fitting for our bunny because he has a crooked back leg. It is fully functional and doesn't slow him down one bit. I do not know what in his past caused the ailment but the vet seems to think he can live a long healthy life as is. Floppy came to me from my next door neighbor who purchased him at a pet store as a "feeder rabbit" for his snake. They chose him because of his leg and thought that no one would want him as a pet because of the defect. Well after living 4 days in the snake cage without being eaten my neighbor decided he was going to"get rid" of the bunny. I've never owned a rabbit before but there is no way I could let him kill such a sweet little animal. He did not choose for his life to turn out this way! So needless to say we became bunny people really fast. He is a wonderful addition to the home and gets along great with my cats. He loves to steal their toys! I came accross this forum when I was looking to find out what breed he might be and the helpful mods in "the rabbitry" helped me determine he is probubly a mini-rex mix. Here are some updated pics and video. 







The evil creature next door.











His floppy leg.






His new home sweet home in the garden.

Links to video:

http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c129/becknutt/?action=view&current=KIF_0774AVI.flv

http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c129/becknutt/?action=view&current=KIF_0773AVI.flv


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 15, 2006)

Aw, Floppy is too cute! I'm so glad you saved him!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 15, 2006)

He is so cute. He was very lucky you saved him.

His floppy leg gives him character.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## adamjai (Jun 20, 2006)

What a cute bun! I'm so happy you've taken him in.


----------



## Becknutt (Jun 22, 2006)

He is growing so fast! My little baby bun bun is twice the size he was a month ago andhe is getting cuter everyday! He seems like all he does is eat. I have been rationing his portions, he gets 1/4 cup of pellets in the morning along with some mixed greens and a few pieces of dried fruit in the afternoon. He doesn't seem to like carrots much. He also has an unlimited supply of timothy hay. Sometimes if he eats all his pellets, I'll give him a little more in the evening. He also snacks on my garden plants during the day...am I feeding him too much?


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 22, 2006)

How old is he? If he is still young, he will need more pellets to grow.


----------



## m.e. (Jun 22, 2006)

I must say I *love* his name  What a cutie pie! :inlove:


----------



## Spring (Jun 22, 2006)

I personally don't like snakes that size.. they freak me out! But I love the little gartener (sp?) ones in my yard (maybe because they only eat bugs? hmm?). What luck that the snake didn't eat the bun! 

He is so cute! What a handsome little guy . He seems very happy!


----------



## Bun~Bun (Jun 22, 2006)

You're a true hero for saving him!!
It's cruel to even consider rabbits purposely sold as pets as a "feeder rabbit."
In fact, in some areas, it's ILLEGAL to use rabbits sold as "pets" as snake food.


----------



## Becknutt (Jun 23, 2006)

It should be illegal here! I don't know how the shop owner can sleep at night. It's a reptile store and after we got the bun I went in to talk to them and see if I could find out any info on breed/age/etc. and the guy pretty much told me"it's a rabbit." He did say they sell more of them as pets than as food but its still unsettling to me. Poor Floppy was targeted as food because of his leg. I think that is why he is such a sweetheart. He knows he was almost a meal. He fits right into my zoo. I have a dog who is scared of her own shadow, a cat that thinks she's a dog, and another cat that drools. It's only been a month and I can't imagine life without him.First thing every morning when I go out to feed him, helooks forward to his nose rubs and meets me at the door to his cage.It makes me want to go back and buy all the bunnys in the store!! But my home is already full. Gotta get a bigger house....lol. I'm guessing he is about 3 months old now.


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 23, 2006)

*Becknutt wrote: *


> He is growing so fast! My little baby bun bun is twice the size he was a month ago andhe is getting cuter everyday! He seems like all he does is eat. I have been rationing his portions, he gets 1/4 cup of pellets in the morning along with some mixed greens and a few pieces of dried fruit in the afternoon. He doesn't seem to like carrots much. He also has an unlimited supply of timothy hay. Sometimes if he eats all his pellets, I'll give him a little more in the evening. He also snacks on my garden plants during the day...am I feeding him too much?


 I love TJFL! Just as an FYI, rabbits need unlimited pellets until they are about 8 months of age:

http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/diet.html#babies


----------



## Mrpumpkinbunny (Jun 23, 2006)

How horrible. I have not heard of such a thing as a store selling a bunnyfor the purpose ofsnake food! I have heard/readthat some individualsbought rabbits tofeed snakes , but a pet store!  They sink to a new low! How could anyone even want to feed a bunny to a snake?

I had to chew out a pet store a few months back because they had taken a bonded pair from a family who no longer wanted their "Easter" bunny. They had the buns in separate "cages" and theywere obviously depressed. I told them they had to sell them as a pair. I gave them a long lecture about feeding themhay. The "cages"werejust an aquariums with news paper and two crocks. One had dirty water the other "treats." So I gave them a nice long lesson on bunny care. I would like to think it made a difference. I would have taken them myself, but I have no roomfor more currently. My vet actually made a storepull some of their Timothy hay off the shelf and feed it to the bunny's and take all the junk treats out of their cage. 

I get so mad at pet stores for not caring enough to learn about the animals that they sell. Not like the poor teenagers that work there really have a say in things so I made sure I spoke directly with the manager.

Now I am off my soap box!

I do like the name...thank heavens that floppy was spared!


----------



## Bunman (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't know if there are posts here on "physically challenged" buns but a friend of mine had to have the right rear leg of one of hers amputated at the hip, i believe due to infection. He lived a long happy life & got around as well & as fast on 3 legs as 4, including jumping up on the couch!


----------



## Becknutt (Jun 23, 2006)

This baby does not even know he is differant than any other rabbit. He hops arround and binkys constantly. And let me tell you he is QUICK when he doesn't want to be cought. The vet informed me he can live a long healthy life as is with no surgery. They could try to fix it but then there are risks such as infection after a surgery so we decided to leave him as god made him. He has full use of the leg.

As for pet stores, I believe the owners, managers and employees should have to take a class or something on basic animal care before they begin selling them. It's outrageous for them to keep any animal cooped up in an aquarium all alone without proper care and food! I've always been an animal lover and can't imagine mistreating any living thing. I adopted a kitten a number of years ago that my boyfriend at the time found in the dumpster behind his office. He went to take the garbage out and heard faint meowing coming from the bin so he climbed in and began throwing out trash until he found a 6 week old kitten with two broken legs at the bottom. Someone actually threw a cat in the trash! We still do not know if they threw her away because she was injured or if she got injured in the process but one thing is for sure, she was way to small to get in there on her own.I swear I would adopt every mistreated or stray animal in the world if I could!!! 

I have been looking online and trying to find a video of the commercial that we got the name from but I have yet to find it. When I do, I will share it with you all. Thanks for all your support and advice. :colors:


----------



## Becknutt (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't know of a way to delete posts, but I'm pretty new here so there may be a way and I just don't know it!


----------



## m.e. (Jun 24, 2006)

Becknutt* wrote: *


> I don't know of a way to delete posts, but I'm pretty new here so there may be a way and I just don't know it!


 
Fixed it!


----------



## Bunman (Jun 24, 2006)

I would suggest that anyone who notices maltreatment of animals in pet stores should talk to the manager, if they feel up to it. It may help to appeal to his/hers own self-interest in keeping the animals healthy. Joining campaigns to discourage traffic in bunnies as Easter gifts also helps:

http://www.rabbit.org/easter/flyer/index.html


----------



## Becknutt (Jul 3, 2006)

Well its been 105-107 degrees every day out here now and Floppy Bun Bun doesn't much like it! We have hooked him up with a misting system around his enclosure to keep him cool when he has to be outside. Mostly it gives me an excuse to keep him in the house with me. He absolutely loves to play with ice cubes and his favorite is frozen water bottles. He's getting used to his harness and leash and looks forward to his evening stroll out front in the grass. Unfortunately one of our neighbors has a dog they like to leave outside unattended and I'm so afraid of him chasing the rabbit but so far so good. 






Stylish, isn't it?






What treat have you brought me?






One big happy family!


----------



## Spring (Jul 3, 2006)

Aww! he's such a sweetie! He reminds me of a dairy cow .

He's such a darling! Thanks for the update! :thumbup


----------



## Bunman (Jul 3, 2006)

Isn't it illegal to leave dogs out loose, or does that vary from state to state? You aren't worried?


----------



## Spring (Jul 3, 2006)

Like when the rabbit is out? I don't think it's illegal, as some dogs can bond very well with rabbits.


----------



## Becknutt (Jul 5, 2006)

It is illegal to have your dog off leash, a lot of people around here do it and it doesn't bother me. Just this one dog they leave outside unattended. When my dog is out off leash, myself or my husband is with her. This dog is a menace to all the neighbors, he comes and sits on my front porch looking through my screen door at the cats. For the most part he is a good dog, but he's been known to chase cats and thats what scares me about the bunny. He might think its a cat and come running.

Enough venting.

How was everyones 4th of July?


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 11, 2006)

My fourth of July was great!  I know it's a little after the fact, but oh well.

Floppy is sooo adorable. I can't imagine feeding him to a snake. He's definitely a mini rex mix, if not a pure mini rex. Very, very cute. It's good that his leg doesn't get in the way. Is the bone fused? (As in... is it stiff and never changes position at the joint) or is it loose and, as you call him, "floppy"? If it's loose it could cause an injury later on if he's playing roughly or running around. What size harness did you get him?


----------



## Becknutt (Jul 11, 2006)

His leg functions normally, all the joints move and he can use it. When he folds his leg up instead of it being underneith him it looks like his foot is upside down. The harness I got him for now is aSmall and it is set as small as it will go.I don't think his leg will cause him any problems in the future.

Here's how it looks when he is laying down relaxing...







Its like his leg isthe wrong way. I've been trying to get a pic of him outside when he lays with all of his feet under him so you can see it upside down but he usually gets up when I come outside in anticipation of treats or petting...andI'm not that quick with the camera. Oh and if your wondering why he's in a bathtub, we bring him in when itsreally hot out and if I'm leaving the house he gets to hang out in myback bathroom. I don't want to leave him alone with the cats whenno one is home. Just in case.


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, you live close to me!! You have such a good heart taking in and giving floppy such a good home!


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 12, 2006)

It's good that the leg isn't a problem. AW, that picture with him laying down is completely adorable! You have a very special little man there  My friend had a bunny with a leg that had been broken in the past and healed funny, but he had to have it amputated. He was the cutest little bun though, hopping around with 3 legs like he didn't know the difference


----------



## Becknutt (Jul 13, 2006)

Here is the commercial Floppy is named after. I can't help but laugh everytime I see it. Starring Robert the zebra....there is a commercial that plays first so you have to watch that or skip ahead to see the zebra.

Requires Real Player. Click below to open Real Player and play the video:

http://boss.streamos.com/real/sdzoo/videos/trenchlan.smi


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 13, 2006)

"My tender juicy floppy leg is aching... ooooh.... ahhh!" So Cute! I've never seen that commercial, because I don't live in Califronia at the moment. I was born in Riverside, though! Great commercial, and the Zebra's colors even match Floppy's


----------



## Becknutt (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeah we saw that commercial for the first time the day after we adopted him. It seemed fitting because he was very cautious of being in a new place after all he had been through and he would sit there with his leg out sideways and attract all kinds of attention. Everyone would come up to him and say "aaawwwww.." and bend down to pet him and he would do a 180 and hop away 90 miles an hour. At that time we didn't know if his leg was broken or what so to see him move that fast was a shock. So to see the Zebra teasing the lions like that was a perfect fit. Its almost like he was teasing us with his crooked leg!


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 13, 2006)

Awww! The zebra teases the lion, the bunny teases the human! :laugh:Tooooo funny. Well, it's great that he can move that fast even with his injured leg. Has he calmed down and gotten used to you now? How long have you had him? I still can't get over how adorable he is. More pictures please


----------



## Becknutt (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh yeah he's my baby now! We've had him since mid-May. He knows my feet and whenever he is out and there are a lot of people he will come strait to me and hide between my feet. He's my snuggle bunny. 

How many buns do you have Jess?

Pics I can do! I have sooo many cute pics. I'll post some more this weekend.


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 14, 2006)

He sounds like a complete doll! It's too bad you can't have him in the house though. Actually, my latest bunny died about a year ago (a nine year old mini lop) and I'm currently in the process of getting one from a breeder. I really wanted to adopt, but all of the rescues are too far away from my city, unfortunately.  Pictures, pictures!


----------



## Haley (Jul 16, 2006)

Aww. I just came across your blog. Floppy is too cute! 

What a brave little man he is, being in there with that nasty snake. I really think my boys would die of fright if they saw that thing. He is really special, and so are you for taking him in and giving him such a great home.

Cant wait to see some more pics!

-Haley


----------



## Becknutt (Jul 17, 2006)

I got the cutest pic today! I wish I could have gotten this on video. He was dreaming and moving his feet and making the cutest facial expressions!!


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 17, 2006)

Aaaaawwwww!


----------



## picklezon (Jul 17, 2006)

im glad you took Floppy in... he looks very cute!


----------



## Haley (Jul 17, 2006)

He has won my heart! What a doll!

-Haley


----------



## Bunni (Jul 18, 2006)

*It's good that you savedhim. <3 I am oh so glad he wasn't snake food! God Bless!*


----------



## hummer (Jul 18, 2006)

I live in SoCal so we get these commercials all the time and I laugh at all of them, the one on recently is the one where the zebra is taunting the lions through glass and then a bird tries to land on his ear and freaks him out, diffently makes me want to go there but not in this heat!

It looks like TJFL has got a lot of attutide, he must make you laugh a lot. He sound like he will live the rest of his long life as the spoiled master of your home!


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 19, 2006)

This could be a shot in the dark, but I -thought- I read somewhere that you built a NIC condo for Floppy! If so, hooray! Does this mean he doesn't have to stay outside? If not... I must be losing my mind :?


----------



## Becknutt (Jul 19, 2006)

No your sane. I did. He is staying inside now, but I think he really misses being outdoors and once the weather cools off we will start letting him go back and forth. When I take him out in the evenings he goes strait into his empty hutch and lays down. Could it be seperation anxiety from his outdoor home? I brought all of his toys and things into the new cage including his favorite bed and litter box.


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 19, 2006)

He's probably more used to the idea of that outdoor hutch being his "home" because he was in it for longer and his scent is in it, and he made it his territory. So yes, in a way he has seperation anxiety. However, I'm sure he'll come to his senses and love his NEW home much better in a little while. Letting him outdoors to play on a harness/leash is a good idea, though. All of my past buns LOVED it, and I'm hoping my soon-to-be will, too. The harness freaks them out a little at first, but they get used to it.

Congratulations on Floppy's graduation to a house bunny :bunnydance:


----------

